

PS3 'jailbreak code' retweeted by Sony's Kevin Butler - msravi
http://www.engadget.com/2011/02/09/ps3-jailbreak-code-retweeted-by-sonys-kevin-butler-no-punchl/

======
StavrosK
I don't understand any of this. Who's Kevin Butler, why is he fictional, and
what does battleship have to do with it?

~~~
ZoFreX
Kevin Butler is a fictional VP who appears in multiple adverts for the
PlayStation 3, usually in a different position each time (such as "VP of Add
More Awesome"). My favourite is the ad for Modnation Racers, in which he
appears alongside the (non-fictional) CEO of Sony, Jack Tretton [1]

The battleships reference is because that code bears a resemblance to a
sequence of moves for the guessing game battleships [2], where players take
turns to choose squares on a grid to "attack", such as B4. The opposing player
will announce either "hit", "miss", or "you sank my X". The most iconic
potential phrase from the game is "you sank my battleship" which is referenced
in various songs etc.

[1] <http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EinxqwJCK8o> [2]
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Battleship_(game)>

~~~
StavrosK
Thank you, initially I thought he was a battleship-playing bot or something.

------
leoc
A hit, a very palpable hit.

